# Hamilton 992 And 950 Movements-Pocket Watches



## Ted

I would like to know people's opinions about the Hamilton 992 and 950 pocket watch movements and any photographs of dials and cases that house these movements. Are they high quality compared to other brands? What is the difference between a 992 and 992B? Any variations? And how do they compare to other European brands and American pocket watches from the same era as far as quality.Thank you.


----------



## Redcar

Ted said:


> I would like to know people's opinions about the Hamilton 992 and 950 pocket watch movements and any photographs of dials and cases that house these movements. Are they high quality compared to other brands? What is the difference between a 992 and 992B? Any variations? And how do they compare to other European brands and American pocket watches from the same era as far as quality.Thank you.


The Hamilton Watch Co. was founded in 1892 to make high-quality watches primarily for the American railroad industry. The size 16 first appeared in 1898. The 992 is 21 jewels. 3/4 plate, adjusted for temperature, isochronism, and five positions. The 950 is 23 jewels (2 added to the motor barrel), bridges, &c. The earlier 992s had a single roller; the later ones double. The 950 was Hamilton's premium movement when introduced and always double-roller.

In 1931 the Elinvar hairspring was added to the 992, making it the 992E. Soon thereafter (the Depression was on, so sales were slow) the 950E appeared. In 1940 the B series of both was introduced, being a complete redesign with an Invar rather than bimetallic balance and adjusted to six positions.

Ca. 1908 Hamilton introduced smaller movements, some of which were made to the same standards of accuracy, but not acceptable for railroad service. Until the end of the Lancaster, Pennsylvania, factory in 1970 the 992B and 950B were available.

Some idea of Hamilton's quality from the first may be had from the fact that Webb C. Ball, a prominent jeweller who set the standards for railroad watches, was Hamilton's technical vice-president from 1893 to 1896. In 1923, 53% of Hamilton's output was temp., iso., and 5 pos., which was the American equivalent of the European chronometer. Until 1941 the usual winner of marine chronometer competetions was Ulysse Nardin. Marine chronometers weren't made in the US. When the war broke out, the US Navy realized with horror that getting marine chronometers from Switzerland and Britain might not be possible and solicited bids from American firms. George Daniels, who runs one, has said that the Hamilton 21 is the best marine chronometer of all time.

The two biggest producers of watches above the cheapo level were Elgin and Waltham. They made railroad-grade, but not in Hamilton's volume. Illinois, Howard, and several smaller makers also produced railroad-grade watches, but Hamilton led the field and eventually acquired Illinois and Howard.

You are correct in assuming that I'm a Hamilton fan. If you intend to get one to carry, get a B series. They are newer, easier to service, and typically less beat-up, and parts aren't entirely impossible to find. Perusal of American eBay and listings on Google should provide many illustrations and more information. Currently I'm carrying a 950B made in 1951 and am amused that it runs within a fraction of the COSC allowance for a new Swiss chronometer, not to mention the Ball Watch Co. standards for a railroad watch.


----------



## Redcar

Redcar said:


> Ted said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know people's opinions about the Hamilton 992 and 950 pocket watch movements and any photographs of dials and cases that house these movements. Are they high quality compared to other brands? What is the difference between a 992 and 992B? Any variations? And how do they compare to other European brands and American pocket watches from the same era as far as quality.Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> The Hamilton Watch Co. was founded in 1892 to make high-quality watches primarily for the American railroad industry. The size 16 first appeared in 1898. The 992 is 21 jewels. 3/4 plate, adjusted for temperature, isochronism, and five positions. The 950 is 23 jewels (2 added to the motor barrel), bridges, &c. The earlier 992s had a single roller; the later ones double. The 950 was Hamilton's premium movement when introduced and always double-roller.
> 
> In 1931 the Elinvar hairspring was added to the 992, making it the 992E. Soon thereafter (the Depression was on, so sales were slow) the 950E appeared. In 1940 the B series of both was introduced, being a complete redesign with an Invar rather than bimetallic balance and adjusted to six positions.
> 
> Ca. 1908 Hamilton introduced smaller movements, some of which were made to the same standards of accuracy, but not acceptable for railroad service. Until the end of the Lancaster, Pennsylvania, factory in 1970 the 992B and 950B were available.
> 
> Some idea of Hamilton's quality from the first may be had from the fact that Webb C. Ball, a prominent jeweller who set the standards for railroad watches, was Hamilton's technical vice-president from 1893 to 1896. In 1923, 53% of Hamilton's output was temp., iso., and 5 pos., which was the American equivalent of the European chronometer. Until 1941 the usual winner of marine chronometer competetions was Ulysse Nardin. Marine chronometers weren't made in the US. When the war broke out, the US Navy realized with horror that getting marine chronometers from Switzerland and Britain might not be possible and solicited bids from American firms. George Daniels, who runs one, has said that the Hamilton 21 is the best marine chronometer of all time.
> 
> The two biggest producers of watches above the cheapo level were Elgin and Waltham. They made railroad-grade, but not in Hamilton's volume. Illinois, Howard, and several smaller makers also produced railroad-grade watches, but Hamilton led the field and eventually acquired Illinois and Howard.
> 
> You are correct in assuming that I'm a Hamilton fan. If you intend to get one to carry, get a B series. They are newer, easier to service, and typically less beat-up, and parts aren't entirely impossible to find. Perusal of American eBay and listings on Google should provide many illustrations and more information. Currently I'm carrying a 950B made in 1951 and am amused that it runs within a fraction of the COSC allowance for a new Swiss chronometer, not to mention the Ball Watch Co. standards for a railroad watch.
Click to expand...


----------

